# prices of ts



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

i dont like doing this but just been reading cheesemans site saying she as only sold one home breed small pumpkin patch they were £15 reduced to £10 then looked at small t gigas at £25 how can she sell any ts at them prices she as asked for advice why she as only sold one pumpkin patch lol


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Simple as this! RECESSION! And far too much competition now!

One thing that doesnt survive during a recession is hippys,dunno what that has to do with this mind you :whistling2:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree about the prices and they are very broadly banded with the sizes !!

Why aint you buying T's from the classifieds on here mate...much cheaper : victory:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

On a diff note tho Ive nearly hit 50 feedback already (Should be on 60 odd) :2thumb:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

StaneyWid said:


> On a diff note tho Ive nearly hit 50 feedback already (Should be on 60 odd) :2thumb:


All bad ofcourse :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

N ive bought from VG once,everything was alot smaller than expected :whistling2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Veyron said:


> All bad ofcourse :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Tut tut,dont knock it till you try it my man


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

StaneyWid said:


> Simple as this! RECESSION! And far too much competition now!
> 
> One thing that doesnt survive during a recession is hippys,dunno what that has to do with this mind you :whistling2:


 also rangers doesnt survive :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Veyron said:


> I agree about the prices and they are very broadly banded with the sizes !!
> 
> Why aint you buying T's from the classifieds on here mate...much cheaper : victory:


 i am not buying xmas is coming got some coming next week but paid for them a while back lol


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

pcharlton said:


> also rangers doesnt survive :lol2:


 
Im sitting in my blue suit the now ya cheeky git :lol2:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

StaneyWid said:


> Tut tut,dont knock it till you try it my man


I will do in the very near future no doubt :2thumb:



StaneyWid said:


> everything was alot smaller than expected :whistling2:


That's what my last few girlfriends said...


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

StaneyWid said:


> N ive bought from VG once,everything was alot smaller than expected :whistling2:


 bet youve been told that loads of times lol


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> i am not buying xmas is coming got some coming next week but paid for them a while back lol


Same mate, Friday is delivery day :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Hmmm! I thought the spider gang in here was against me :lol2:
But im straight down the middle : victory: Possibly dealt with people you speak to on here?


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

StaneyWid said:


> Im sitting in my blue suit the now ya cheeky git :lol2:


chelsea blue now lol


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Veyron said:


> Same mate, Friday is delivery day :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


 what you getting


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> what you getting


Theraphosa Stirmi from one and a few different pokies from another. Only ever had Regalis before, so thought I'd branch out. They used to :censor: me up when cleaning out but I watched a vid on youtube from some guy called poxicator or summut about moving them :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Veyron said:


> Theraphosa Stirmi from one and a few different pokies from another. Only ever had Regalis before, so thought I'd branch out. They used to :censor: me up when cleaning out but I watched a vid on youtube from some guy called poxicator or summut about moving them :lol2:


i watched that vid pokies are easy to move now lol ive got a few pockies coming to then i have them all but the rare one thats on its way. after xmas i want some theraphosa lol ive bought 3 vivs got them coming to he as two more might go for them to lol.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Pcharlton! At his day job :whistling2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Paul u heard of they Amac Boxes ?

Just had a Pm there someone asking about them! 

Have a look and see if youd be interested if i can get enough interest ill make an investment n take a luton van across Europe to pick them up :2thumb:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

StaneyWid said:


> Paul u heard of they Amac Boxes ?
> 
> Just had a Pm there someone asking about them!
> 
> Have a look and see if youd be interested if i can get enough interest ill make an investment n take a luton van across Europe to pick them up :2thumb:


 not for me i can get these plastic terrariums at less then trade from germany not like the ones you see also use the plastic boxes and stoff


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

pcharlton said:


> not for me i can get these plastic terrariums at less then trade from germany not like the ones you see also use the plastic boxes and stoff


Spill the beans what enclosures r these :whistling2:

I got a cracking 1 other day,trying to find out where guy got them for there perfect :mf_dribble:

Im trying to find good ones to stock so i can take things a bit further :no1:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Jolly boy john hidin’ under his bed and rollin’ pickles at the plumber’s feet is *for real*


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

StaneyWid said:


> Spill the beans what enclosures r these :whistling2:
> 
> I got a cracking 1 other day,trying to find out where guy got them for there perfect :mf_dribble:
> 
> Im trying to find good ones to stock so i can take things a bit further :no1:


i cant lol also get them nano things for 20 buy four get one free also my mate worked in the yard for rock they got sold i got all the boxes that had the paper work in for all the jobs around 100-200 lol and some angle iran racking lol:2thumb:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

pcharlton said:


> i cant lol also get them nano things for 20 buy four get one free also my mate worked in the yard for rock they got sold i got all the boxes that had the paper work in for all the jobs around 100-200 lol and some angle iran racking lol:2thumb:


Ive spoken to a Chinese manafacturer and got prices for Exo terra n Komoda look alikes! After the mess up with the Amac boxes bit paranoid about alot of thin glass getting shipped round the world :whistling2:

Im buying 16 litre ones in the now in the 100s there pretty good n look the part : victory:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

StaneyWid said:


> Ive spoken to a Chinese manafacturer and got prices for Exo terra n Komoda look alikes! After the mess up with the Amac boxes bit paranoid about alot of thin glass getting shipped round the world :whistling2:
> 
> Im buying 16 litre ones in the now in the 100s there pretty good n look the part : victory:


 staples had some nice ones on sale 8-9litre for a pound lol ive got a pic some were i got 30 missed them lol


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Dont know what im going to do on that front i need to find something tho n i think they Amac boxes r the way forward for the Uk!
Any idea how much dubia roaches go for? Ive got 20 thousand plus that i need to sell was gonna advertise them the now just not sure what to price them at :whistling2:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

StaneyWid said:


> Dont know what im going to do on that front i need to find something tho n i think they Amac boxes r the way forward for the Uk!
> Any idea how much dubia roaches go for? Ive got 20 thousand plus that i need to sell was gonna advertise them the now just not sure what to price them at :whistling2:


 have a look on classifieds to get an idea, i think i paid £20 for 200+ of mixed sizes


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Veyron said:


> Theraphosa Stirmi from one and a few different pokies from another. Only ever had Regalis before, so thought I'd branch out. They used to :censor: me up when cleaning out but I watched a vid on youtube from some guy called poxicator or summut about moving them :lol2:


:2thumb:


----------



## SallyDragon (Aug 15, 2011)

StaneyWid said:


> On a diff note tho Ive nearly hit 50 feedback already (Should be on 60 odd) :2thumb:


Find me a Chile Tiger and work out which one the B & W Birdeater is and I will give you more feedback!!!:whip:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol2: will do! The BnW eater could be hard tho def got it mixed up with all the red knees :whistling2:


----------



## SallyDragon (Aug 15, 2011)

StaneyWid said:


> :lol2: will do! The BnW eater could be hard tho def got it mixed up with all the red knees :whistling2:


Ops! I look forward to you finding them, good home awaits!


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

SallyDragon said:


> Ops! I look forward to you finding them, good home awaits!


I take it you got an unexpected freebie :2thumb:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Veyron said:


> I take it you got an unexpected freebie :2thumb:


:lol2: not from me anyway! i sent a freebie out today to mark comin up for 50 feedback, n sending more freebies out on monday :2thumb:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

StaneyWid said:


> sending more freebies out on monday :2thumb:


Did I give you my address ?? :mf_dribble:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes :whistling2:
TarantulaAddicts doing an unboxing video on YouTube 2morro with my goods :2thumb:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

StaneyWid said:


> :lol2: not from me anyway! i sent a freebie out today to mark comin up for 50 feedback, n sending more freebies out on monday :2thumb:


come on hell will freeze over before a jock will send freebies out:lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

pcharlton said:


> come on hell will freeze over before a jock will send freebies out:lol2:


 Tut Tut! Ive gave out loads of freebies! Infact ask DannyDarby :Na_Na_Na_Na:
And watch that video 2morro and see my sexy packing and the freebie :no1:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

StaneyWid said:


> Tut Tut! Ive gave out loads of freebies! Infact ask DannyDarby :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> And watch that video 2morro and see my sexy packing and the freebie :no1:


my dad was a jock and i used to see a woman from your parts she use to give me loads of her husbands wages lol


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> come on hell will freeze over before a jock will send freebies out:lol2:


That's why we spend holidays in Scotland cos they wont give you a cold unless you pay for it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## SallyDragon (Aug 15, 2011)

Veyron said:


> I take it you got an unexpected freebie :2thumb:


Not quite, it was a very nice surprise replacement for a T that was unavailable. Am looking to buy the other two from StaneyWid once he can lay his hands on them!


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

Tarantulas , Insects and animals in general should be hell of a lot more expensive it will stop 
impulse buys and irresponsible keeping, People just see it has *oh it doesn't matter* I can get another one for £20 ect.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Brandan Smith said:


> Tarantulas , Insects and animals in general should be hell of a lot more expensive it will stop
> impulse buys and irresponsible keeping, People just see it has *oh it doesn't matter* I can get another one for £20 ect.


I dunno about that in respect of inverts, I'd say it's worse with furry pets because there is that automatic "cute, cuddly" attraction to those for the majority of people and they're far easier to obtain, lets face it every big "highstreet" pet shop in the land has hamsters, mice, bunnies etc but inverts are still in the domain of specialist small places and still carry the off-putting mystery of their care needs by not being mainstream popular (whereas you can pick up a hamster cage or a goldfish bowl in a supermarket these days and just chuck the animal in when you get home).


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Brandan Smith said:


> Tarantulas , Insects and animals in general should be hell of a lot more expensive it will stop
> impulse buys and irresponsible keeping, People just see it has *oh it doesn't matter* I can get another one for £20 ect.


some people will say that whatevar the cost if they dont have the regard of there animals.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

boxofsorrows said:


> I dunno about that in respect of inverts, I'd say it's worse with furry pets because there is that automatic "cute, cuddly" attraction to those for the majority of people and they're far easier to obtain, lets face it every big "highstreet" pet shop in the land has hamsters, mice, bunnies etc but inverts are still in the domain of specialist small places and still carry the off-putting mystery of their care needs by not being mainstream popular (whereas you can pick up a hamster cage or a goldfish bowl in a supermarket these days and just chuck the animal in when you get home).


I could go to any pet shop in my area and pick up an invert kill it in front of a group of random people and the majority wouldn't be fussed, Inverts do have any rights at the moment unlike vertebrates.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Brandan Smith said:


> Tarantulas , Insects and animals in general should be hell of a lot more expensive it will stop
> impulse buys and irresponsible keeping, People just see it has *oh it doesn't matter* I can get another one for £20 ect.


Well said Young Man!

One thing you can say for Virginia is that she will offer breeders a fair price for home bred stock.

I guess the price she pays is that her selling price is then more expensive and she has to hang on to spiders.

At least she has been in the business for a while, so her business model must be working OK, not like some of the Boom & Bust merchants that seem to be floating around at the moment.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

Almost every pet shop I know of sells some kind of invert people are not buying *normal* pets any more,years ago i used to be the only person in miles who had a snake or lizard now almost every street has someone with and exotic animal, Its too easy to obtain inverts ,reptiles and exotic mammals


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Well said Young Man!
> 
> One thing you can say for Virginia is that she will offer breeders a fair price for home bred stock.
> 
> ...


 soz but she breed the ts i was on about and was selling them for £15 each now £10 and asking why she only sold one. these ts are going for £6 and £25 for a small gigas. i could get it if its just the the love of the pets but she was was moaning about having to feed them


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Brandan Smith said:


> I could go to any pet shop in my area and pick up an invert kill it in front of a group of random people and the majority wouldn't be fussed, Inverts do have any rights at the moment unlike vertebrates.


That's says more about society, than the cost of inverts.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Brandan Smith said:


> Tarantulas , Insects and animals in general should be hell of a lot more expensive it will stop
> impulse buys and irresponsible keeping, People just see it has *oh it doesn't matter* I can get another one for £20 ect.


Nice idea, but it would just mean that shops would lose out and more people would breed at home.

Even 'cheap' dogs that are bought for a couple of hundred quid still get mistreated.

Prices can't and wont change peoples perception.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

pcharlton said:


> soz but she breed the ts i was on about and was selling them for £15 each now £10 and asking why she only sold one. these ts are going for £6 and £25 for a small gigas. i could get it if its just the the love of the pets but she was was moaning about having to feed them


OK, fair dooz.............but if she bought cheap (like loads of the dealers on here) and sold cheap(like loads of the dealers on here) where does that leave me with my captive bred stock?

It is getting to the situation where some of the Continental dudes (and local blokes) are selling slings so cheap, I cant compete with my own bred stuff on the Classifieds!

I might just as well pack up breeding or even give the slings away.

I tell you........you all want stuff for nothing and the hobby will spiral downwards as a result.

When Pumpkin patches first came into the country a couple of years ago, they were stupid money. A mate of mine paid £95 for a sub adult. A few people were lucky and had sacs from WC adults and subsequently some have now been truly captive bred. But tell me, why should breeders give them away?..............especially when the original stock was so expensive?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I keep saying the hobby will be the death of the hobby, but no one listens...:lol:

I'm quite happy paying £30+ for an adult. The price of slings is insane - me and Colin bred G. sp "north" and when I tried to sell them for like £3 each no one was interested. What a shame, they are beautiful spiders (I did sell them in the end with free shipping). Wish I'd kept them now, but space didn't permit. 

Higher prices limit the amount I can buy and makes me more carefully consider my purchases beforehand. When things are throwaway cost, you tend to be more prone to just impulse buy. Then again, I do think pet shops need to be reasonable and stop trying to take advantage of new keepers. It just perpetuates the cycle of older keepers not using them, which is silly as experienced keepers who are older* (and thus have more cash for this sort of thing) would be a good market. 

I just spent £90 on 3 pairs of forceps the other day - you really think I'll treat them the same as the ones I buy for £3-5 each? Same principle. 


*When I say older, I mean 25-30 (e.g. post uni/college, but before kids!), and from 50+ when most folk's kids have flown the nest and they have cash again. Half the lecturers by me that age seem to have wonderfully expensive hobbies (like collecting vintage weaonry).


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Lucky Eddie said:


> OK, fair dooz.............but if she bought cheap (like loads of the dealers on here) and sold cheap(like loads of the dealers on here) where does that leave me with my captive bred stock?
> 
> It is getting to the situation where some of the Continental dudes (and local blokes) are selling slings so cheap, I cant compete with my own bred stuff on the Classifieds!
> 
> ...


 very true i am not always bothered about cost ive got coming 7 gbbs slings at a price i know i can get them cheaper but i like his service and been good with me its only £4 each exra but £25 for a t gigas sling is ott lol


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> OK, fair dooz.............but if she bought cheap (like loads of the dealers on here) and sold cheap(like loads of the dealers on here) where does that leave me with my captive bred stock?
> 
> It is getting to the situation where some of the Continental dudes (and local blokes) are selling slings so cheap, I cant compete with my own bred stuff on the Classifieds!
> 
> ...


You're not a milk farmer are you ? :lol2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

pcharlton said:


> but £25 for a t gigas sling is ott lol


Really? You are finding them that easy to breed? :whistling2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Veyron said:


> You're not a milk farmer are you ? :lol2:


I feel like it.

As an example................I bred GBB's a few years back. I charged £8 a sling, but sold loads to the trade at £5 each.

A year later I tried to sell some grown ons for £15......no takers!

You tell me what you would pay for a two year old home bred grown on slings now?..............bearing in mind the equivalent spider I bought 4 years ago as the original breeding stock cost me £35?...........plus the numerous males she has eaten. I reckon you wouldn't want to pay any more than £15.

Milk farmer?.......no. Same gripe though.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Really? You are finding them that easy to breed? :whistling2:


 ive been on the look out for some to put to my female ive seen slings at a £5 in 3 or 4 places and sa foe £22


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> I feel like it.
> 
> As an example................I bred GBB's a few years back. I charged £8 a sling, but sold loads to the trade at £5 each.
> 
> ...


Joking aside I agree with what you said.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

pcharlton said:


> ive been on the look out for some to put to my female ive seen slings at a £5 in 3 or 4 places and sa foe £22


Tee hee! Give Selina a call.............she'll have loads in a wee while!


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Tee hee! Give Selina a call.............she'll have loads in a wee while!


so will i lol its my male and ive a fresh female waiting here


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

pcharlton said:


> so will i lol its my male and ive a fresh female waiting here


LOL! You can get 25 quid for the slings you know!


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Lucky Eddie said:


> LOL! You can get 25 quid for the slings you know!


that will be for 6 if i have any luck lol


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Well said Young Man!
> 
> One thing you can say for Virginia is that she will offer breeders a fair price for home bred stock.
> 
> ...


Hope that wasnt aimed at me :gasp:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

StaneyWid said:


> Hope that wasnt aimed at me :gasp:


I dont know you, so I cant comment.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Lucky Eddie said:


> I dont know you, so I cant comment.


Then good man i like your style : victory:

Think ive broken 2 of my toes,sore sore sore :whip:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

StaneyWid said:


> Hope that wasnt aimed at me :gasp:


i was thinking of you :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

pcharlton said:


> i was thinking of you :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Def wont be me lad


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Brandan Smith said:


> Almost every pet shop I know of sells some kind of invert people are not buying *normal* pets any more,years ago i used to be the only person in miles who had a snake or lizard now almost every street has someone with and exotic animal, Its too easy to obtain inverts ,reptiles and exotic mammals


This reads to me like you resent that other people now keep reptiles because you used to enjoy the kudos of being the "only reptile keeper in the village".

Making things too expensive leads to elitism .I only buy cheap second hand cars because its what a can afford but i maintain them as well as someone who pays thousands.
Just because someone can only afford to pay a low initial price for an animal doesn't mean they can't afford the ongoing day to day costs of keeping it.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

GRB said:


> I just spent £90 on 3 pairs of forceps the other day - you really think I'll treat them the same as the ones I buy for £3-5 each? Same principle.


Why would you treat them bad because they were cheap ? That's a bit sad really, that you can only 'value' something on it's cash price. I was never brought up that way and do not bring my kids up that way either. You should respect your possessions, weather they cost the earth or are free. 

I'd imagine you'd have been one of those kids who broke their xmas present on boxing day and said "don't matter, that one was only a fiver".


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Veyron said:


> Why would you treat them bad because they were cheap ? That's a bit sad really, that you can only 'value' something on it's cash price. I was never brought up that way and do not bring my kids up that way either. You should respect your possessions, weather they cost the earth or are free.
> 
> I'd imagine you'd have been one of those kids who broke their xmas present on boxing day and said "don't matter, that one was only a fiver".


 
I dont think thats what he ment? It was more the Ts or whatever he has are still going to bite them,and hes still going to get them dirty etc!


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

I feel this has gone off topic a bit but here's my two pennies worth. As a keeper who has been in and out of the hobby due to financial reasons I can categorically say I have never brought an animal on the basis of its price or treated one different to another because it cost less. The point in making here is the cost is regardless of the point, in every aspect of life you get good people and bad people. Children are free, yet there are some truly awful parents in the world. I have family members who are very wealthy yet they will keep their family dogs outside in a shed even during the coldest nights of winter, yet I run on a gas metre and both of my dogs sleep on my bed. You cannot judge a person or their husbandry purely on the fact they got an invert on the cheap, maybe that's all they could afford. That doesn't mean someone who only buys one rosea at £3 would treat it worse than another keeper who bought a p.metallica at £80 (old prices but its for a point). 

Unfortunately there is good and bad in every aspect of life and that's just something that your going to have to deal with.

Rant over.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

Lerg said:


> I feel this has gone off topic a bit but here's my two pennies worth. As a keeper who has been in and out of the hobby due to financial reasons I can categorically say I have never brought an animal on the basis of its price or treated one different to another because it cost less. The point in making here is the cost is regardless of the point, in every aspect of life you get good people and bad people. Children are free, yet there are some truly awful parents in the world. I have family members who are very wealthy yet they will keep their family dogs outside in a shed even during the coldest nights of winter, yet I run on a gas metre and both of my dogs sleep on my bed. You cannot judge a person or their husbandry purely on the fact they got an invert on the cheap, maybe that's all they could afford. That doesn't mean someone who only buys one rosea at £3 would treat it worse than another keeper who bought a p.metallica at £80 (old prices but its for a point).
> 
> Unfortunately there is good and bad in every aspect of life and that's just something that your going to have to deal with.
> 
> Rant over.


That was a rant?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

High prices are good. Means you can undercut them and irritate numerous people when you breed them XD


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

selina20 said:


> High prices are good. Means you can undercut them and irritate numerous people when you breed them XD


*Gets beaten up by Eddie*


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Veyron said:


> *Gets beaten up by Eddie*


No chance....she's bigger than me!

(Might be the other way round now though!)


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> No chance....she's bigger than me!
> 
> (Might be the other way round now though!)


You cheeky fek lol :whip::whip:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Lucky Eddie said:


> No chance....she's bigger than me!
> 
> (Might be the other way round now though!)


i was told she was a big lass :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

selina20 said:


> you cheeky fek lol :whip::whip:


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

pcharlton said:


> i was told she was a big lass :lol2::lol2::lol2:


She is not big at all leave her alone.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

pcharlton said:


> i was told she was a big lass :lol2::lol2::lol2:


You mean bigger hearted 



Lucky Eddie said:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Too late for the soppy stuff lol



Colosseum said:


> She is not big at all leave her alone.


Thank you at least there is one nice person


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

selina20 said:


> You mean bigger hearted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol i cant call anyone lol but i do so its pot calling kettle lol


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Is Selina,Colloseum or PeterUk online :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

StaneyWid said:


> Is Selina,Colloseum or PeterUk online :whistling2:


Yes lol


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Coarse I am here I am a social leper and have no life outside this forum if this forum folded I would be fooked!


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Colosseum said:


> Coarse I am here I am a social leper and have no life outside this forum if this forum folded I would be fooked!


Its cool,we know its a snail or a waffle now its all sorted : victory:
Cheers :notworthy:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

StaneyWid said:


> Its cool,we know its a snail or a waffle now its all sorted : victory:
> Cheers :notworthy:


Oooook then


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Veyron said:


> Why would you treat them bad because they were cheap ? That's a bit sad really, that you can only 'value' something on it's cash price. I was never brought up that way and do not bring my kids up that way either. You should respect your possessions, weather they cost the earth or are free.
> 
> I'd imagine you'd have been one of those kids who broke their xmas present on boxing day and said "don't matter, that one was only a fiver".


Wow, let's run to extremes shall we? 

I never said I'd treat them badly. It's just when forceps cost £30 for a pair dropping them becomes a really big issue, whilst if I drop a £3 pair and break the point or bend them it's not so bad. 

It's the little things - the more expensive sets usually come with protectors for storage to preserve the tips. They are made from different, higher quality alloy which means you cannot sharpen them as easily as the cheaper ones. I routinely re-sharpen and bend my cheap forceps to cater to the specific task I need at the time - I won't do this with the £30 ones which have much finer points. I loan out my forcepts to undergrads in the lab too, which won't happen with the more expensive ones. It's not like I'm smashing them because they are cheap, it's just I can be more relaxed since replacing them doesn't represent a significant cost. If I accidentally drop the £30 pair you'll probably hear me cursing the other end of the UK!

You see the exact thing with tarantulas - I've seen people breed parahybana spiderlings only to use most of them for food. Not to my taste, but they argue when you have hundreds to deal with, and you're lucky if you get anything for them at all, then it makes sense to them. 

If you had someone produce 300 slings that sold for say, £50 each, they certainly would not be used for food. I'm not saying I treat them differently based on price, but I do think a higher general price would make people buy less and think more before they bought animals. To take it to rediculous extremes, if tarantulas were all £300+ then most folk would 

a) have far fewer to concentrate on 
b) probably buy them at a far reduced rate, allowing more time to research
c) take less risks with their husbandry


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

GRB said:


> Wow, let's run to extremes shall we?
> 
> I never said I'd treat them badly. It's just when forceps cost £30 for a pair dropping them becomes a really big issue, whilst if I drop a £3 pair and break the point or bend them it's not so bad.
> 
> ...


See i have to agree with you here GRB. I find that a lot of tarantulas are becoming pocket money priced making them easily accessible to people of all walks of life. While this is a good thing for most a lot of people buy for the sake of buying and just because its cheap they end up with heaps of them and eventually get bored. At the end of the day if you did this with a cat, dog, guinea pig or rabbit you will probably end up in court for your trouble


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

selina20 said:


> See i have to agree with you here GRB. I find that a lot of tarantulas are becoming pocket money priced making them easily accessible to people of all walks of life. While this is a good thing for most a lot of people buy for the sake of buying and just because its cheap they end up with heaps of them and eventually get bored. At the end of the day if you did this with a cat, dog, guinea pig or rabbit you will probably end up in court for your trouble


 
Massive difference btween looking after a dog properly,and a tarantula some statement that is :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

StaneyWid said:


> Massive difference btween looking after a dog properly,and a tarantula some statement that is :lol2:


Yes there is but my point is what makes a tarantula less value when going free than any other animal?? I find people see them as desposible pets that are cool and then get boring.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

StaneyWid said:


> Massive difference btween looking after a dog properly,and a tarantula some statement that is :lol2:


I disagree. 

If you are clueless about dogs then it will suffer. If you are clueless about tarantulas it will suffer. 

They aren't called 'exotics' for giggles - you can mix 50 different species into a room with the same temperature and make them tolerate it (if they can) but that is not 'good' husbandry. 

Almost everyone can intuitively look after a dog with some success but this is not true of tarantulas. Even basic stuff like providing water can be done incorrectly. If it were so obvious then we wouldn't need caresheets and advice on watering, heating and housing for these animals.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Yes there is but my point is what makes a tarantula less value when going free than any other animal?? I find people see them as desposible pets that are cool and then get boring.


 
Because there wild caught from mostly poverty riddled countrys,thats pretty obvious :whistling2:

If We had wild klangers infesting the Uk for 100s of years we would prob be doing the same thing :whip:

Only diff being we have minimum wages and taxes so wouldnt be as cheap :lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

GRB said:


> I disagree.
> 
> If you are clueless about dogs then it will suffer. If you are clueless about tarantulas it will suffer.
> 
> ...


I thought we were talking about the care of an animal ? So a T is just as much work and dedication as a dog? Hmmm : victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

StaneyWid said:


> Because there wild caught from mostly poverty riddled countrys,thats pretty obvious :whistling2:
> 
> If We had wild klangers infesting the Uk for 100s of years we would prob be doing the same thing :whip:
> 
> Only diff being we have minimum wages and taxes so wouldnt be as cheap :lol2:


Your posts really are a load of crap


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Your posts really are a load of crap


 
Well said! A should start being more creepy about things n join in with your convos then eh ? Pffffttt :lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

StaneyWid said:


> I thought we were talking about the care of an animal ? So a T is just as much work and dedication as a dog? Hmmm : victory:


Maybe you just need to up your level of husbandry :whistling2:

I'm not saying you need as much one to one direct contact as a dog, but just because someone can get away with half arsed "shove them in a RUB with vermiculite" husbandry for their tarantulas doesn't mean that's as good as it gets with their husbandry. 

If it was so straightforward then book and forums like this wouldn't need to exist.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Loving this thread. I just nipped out to get some popcorn 8)


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

GRB said:


> Maybe you just need to up your level of husbandry :whistling2:
> 
> I'm not saying you need as much one to one direct contact as a dog, but just because someone can get away with half arsed "shove them in a RUB with vermiculite" husbandry for their tarantulas doesn't mean that's as good as it gets with their husbandry.
> 
> If it was so straightforward then book and forums like this wouldn't need to exist.


Do i start taking them for walks in the park ? Am i missing something i should be doing?

Any1 that buys something they have no idea about is a completely different argument
A T is just as much care n work as a dog :lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

I know im wrong tho Ts are alot of stress and effort to maintain :whistling2:,

Need to raise my game and up the standard of my T keeping,so im off the to Breastfeed a P Metallica and read a few smithis a bed time story : victory:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

*


StaneyWid said:



I know im wrong tho Ts are alot of stress and effort to maintain :whistling2:,

Click to expand...

*


StaneyWid said:


> Need to raise my game and up the standard of my T keeping,so im off the to Breastfeed a P Metallica and read a few smithis a bed time story : victory:


Oh god yes a box of dirt and a hide the most difficult things to look after ever.

Deffo need a PHD in keeping them


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Colosseum said:


> *
> 
> Oh god yes a box of dirt and a hide the most difficult things to look after ever.
> 
> Deffo need a PHD in keeping them*


*










Sarcasm.....*


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

StaneyWid said:


> Well said! A should start being more creepy about things n join in with your convos then eh ? Pffffttt :lol2:
> 
> image


Creepy??????


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Certainly are :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

StaneyWid said:


> Certainly are :whistling2:


Considering i dont actually post on here that often but do have days like today where i contribute more would love to know where these so called "creepy" posts are


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

StaneyWid said:


> I know im wrong tho Ts are alot of stress and effort to maintain :whistling2:,
> 
> Need to raise my game and up the standard of my T keeping,so im off the to Breastfeed a P Metallica and read a few smithis a bed time story : victory:


lol they are p.... to look after. if think your just in it for dosh if they are not giving you a buzz:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

pcharlton said:


> lol they are p.... to look after. if think your just in it for dosh if they are not giving you a buzz:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Think uve misread the sarcasm Paul :whistling2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

StaneyWid said:


> Think uve misread the sarcasm Paul :whistling2:


i did not lol:2thumb:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Paul The Pigeon Whisperer :no1:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

StaneyWid said:


> Paul The Pigeon Whisperer :no1:
> 
> image


lol he is better looking then me


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

StaneyWid said:


> Paul The :censor: with wings Whisperer :no1:
> 
> image


Fixed it for you :lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Fixed it for you :lol2:


Hows that fixed ? All they rolls on caviar have went to your head :whistling2:

Your legs fell of yet? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

StaneyWid said:


> Hows that fixed ? All they rolls on caviar have went to your head :whistling2:
> 
> Your legs fell of yet? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Open your eyes and read the quote :Na_Na_Na_Na:

And no my legs haven't fell of yet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Thought you guys would maybe want to see this :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

StaneyWid said:


> [URL="http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/10005585/640/10005585.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Thought you guys would maybe want to see this :2thumb:


Aww baby scorps but could've taken a better close up myself, *macro lense* man :2thumb:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Aww baby scorps but could've taken a better close up myself, *macro lense* man :2thumb:


tube :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

StaneyWid said:


> tube :whistling2:


Who you calling a tube :whip:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I think this has run its course now.


----------

